
Alibaba Reports Their XT910 RISC-V Core to Be Faster Than an Arm Cortex-A73 - dbcooper
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Alibaba-XT910-RISC-V-Speed
======
Normille
Chinese technology better than Western technology? Quick! -better impose
sanctions for er... "security" reasons.

